# HEY, EUROPEAN NERDS



## surskitty (Apr 16, 2012)

IN PARTICULAR NERDS I WOULD BE SPENDING TIME WITH WHILE I'M IN PROBABLY-ENGLAND FROM 23 MAY TO 13 JUNE (and on that subject if you can host me for any of that and I don't already know that, please inform me!!!)

What sort of shit should I bring from the great US of A?  I was thinking cheez whiz because it's the most american thing I can think of but I can't take pressurised cans on planes.  ... But I could bring, like, wrap cheese, which is legally obligated to label itself 'cheese product' rather than 'cheese'.  Do you guys have plastic cheese?  I wouldn't be surprised if it's vegan.

I know drive-through banks are pretty american, but I can't take that with me....

ETA: if I'll see you while there, I am not opposed to bringing things you buy over.  if you want me to deliver you a thing, pm me for my address :B


----------



## Momo(th) (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh please. The most AMERICAN! thing you can bring is KFC. Invented by AMERICA!, of course.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 16, 2012)

No obv. the most Americaniest thing you can bring is bacon and an American football


----------



## Datura (Apr 16, 2012)

Bring a video game months before it comes out in Europe!


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 16, 2012)

more like bring a fucking pixar film to the cinema months before it gets to europe

ha ha AHAHASPOIHIHP[K
GHM
][L


----------



## surskitty (Apr 16, 2012)

Datura said:


> Bring a video game months before it comes out in Europe!





Twilight Sparkle said:


> more like bring a fucking pixar film to the cinema months before it gets to europe
> 
> ha ha AHAHASPOIHIHP[K
> GHM
> ][L


I am not opposed to grabbing DS games (since they're not region-locked) or DVDs (though they'd have to be played on the computer) if people have suggestions :B


----------

